# You can not!



## Armando (Jul 4, 2012)

Impossible yesterday is we formatted the dedicated and installed freebsd 9.0 64-bit,

We installed the firewall, but my dedicated crashes at the instant after a while! no longer know what to do and how to solve I tried every possible firewall.

Help me I'm spending a lot of money.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 4, 2012)

Calm down...

I read your other posts. If you can't get one of the native FreeBSD firewalls set up to work I'd recommend going with the pfSense firewall, though I gather you may have already tried that too. It's probably the easiest to get going.

Just install it and it should work out of the box. Make sure it's working first, then go about configuring it to suit your needs.


----------



## Armando (Jul 4, 2012)

Can you help me to use pfsense? thank you


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 4, 2012)

Setting it up as a basic firewall is about as simple as it gets. Just assign your WAN, and LAN interface if you're going to have one, when you're installing it and it does the rest. You need one network card for each interface, with a minimum of one for the WAN interface.

Administration is done through the web GUI. Change your Admin password through the Setup Wizard in the System section of the dropdown menu right away, then go through the General Setup and Advanced sections too.

Making rules is also done through the web GUI. I just use it on my home network and don't use ssh so am unable to guide you though that part, but you should be able to figure out what ports you're going to be using and make the rules that apply. 

There are a number of different packages you can install though the System section. The only one I use is pfBlocker so I can block all incoming and outgoing traffic to different countries by default.

Take it one step at a time. If you run into any problems the people at the pfSense forums are pretty quick to offer help.


----------



## mwatkins (Jul 4, 2012)

Suggestion -- assuming "my dedicated" means a remote rented dedicated server from a hosting provider -- As it sounds like you are relatively new to administering FreeBSD and similar OSes, get a _*local*_ practice machine going before doing tasks on a remote machine that can bring down the machine or lock you out.

Buy a second lan card for your personal computer at home/work, and work on configuring the firewall on that machine, a machine you can physically touch and hit the reboot button if you mess something up.

pf isn't that hard to work with if you take it slowly and methodically.  Working with a local machine you are bound to learn more and in less time, because you won't be living in such fear of messing it up.


----------



## Gio01 (Jul 13, 2012)

Armando you have been ddossed.


----------

